# Problem with caller ID function



## Lmcdonald50 (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got a new 921 receiver and tried to use the caller ID function. I have call ID service through Verizon, but for some reason it doesn't work on my equipment. Anyone else have this problem?
I also could not use my DSL service till I removed the phone cable from the back of the receiver. I couldn't use my DSL for about an hour after removing the line cord.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You need to either add a DSL filter to the line connected to your 921, or add a 2nd one. That has solved the problem for most DSL customers with the 921 callerID.

Moving to 921 Support Forum. Please read the rules about posting in the Bug Reports forum.


----------



## Onawa (Dec 3, 2004)

Mine will quit functioning after a couple of weeks of not power cord rebooting.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the 30/70 problem with caller ID. 30% of the time it works and 70% of the time it does not. I also think it depends on how busy the unit is.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Lmcdonald50 said:


> I just got a new 921 receiver and tried to use the caller ID function. I have call ID service through Verizon, but for some reason it doesn't work on my equipment. Anyone else have this problem?
> I also could not use my DSL service till I removed the phone cable from the back of the receiver. I couldn't use my DSL for about an hour after removing the line cord.


I have COX Digital Phone and Caller ID has never worked on my 921.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have ATT VOIP over my DSL. Working everytime on my 501, but as I stated above, 30% on my 921.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Put second dsl filter directly into port on 921.

Still nocaller id pop ups.


----------



## BurtonRA (Jan 4, 2005)

I have the 30%/70% problem with the Caller ID also. On my 2nd 921, after returning the 1st one to the dealer because I thought the phone port was bad. I just installed a 2nd DSL filter on the line, and I'll see if that makes a difference.

It seems to be much worse (ie, no caller ID popup or record of the call in caller ID history) when the 921 is tuned to a HD channel, either OTA or something like ESPNHD.

Just guessing, but someone else mentioned that it might be related to how busy the box is, and I'm assuming the box is busier on a HD channel than it is on a SD channel, so maybe that has something to do with it.

My 921 info:

Card Revision: DNASP103 Rev 300
Boot Version: 150B
Flash Version: F053
Software: L211HEED-N


----------



## BurtonRA (Jan 4, 2005)

After placing a 2nd DSL filter on the same line, the caller ID function now works about 90% of the time, does not work 10%. That's a significant improvement, but it still misses some calls.

It still seems to miss calls most often when on a HD channel.

Anyone have any other suggestions? Is this a "known bug" at DISH, and if so, is it likely to be corrected in an upcoming software update?

Thanks!


----------



## beemer58 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have the same problem with caller ID. I have DSL with a filter on the main line. Do not have one at the 921, but will give it a try. Also, when it does work it it comes up with different displays. Sometimes it is a large square in the middle of the screen, and sometimes it is a smaller rectangle box at the top of the screen. Have not noticed what channels I have been on when it did and didn't work. Will start to note that tonight.


----------



## awp (Jun 1, 2004)

My call ID goes away... I reboot the 921 and then it comes back.... I don't have any DSL service.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had a 921 for a month and caller ID has worked only twice. Per Dishnet advanced technical support, I added a DSL filter, even though I don't have DSL, and it didn't help. I just have a simple analog line with the 921 connected directly to it.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

I discovered that caller ID was working more than I thought. I found many logged phone calls in the caller ID history. I know when I was talking to Dishnet technical support about this issue, those calls weren't shown in the log. I don't remember the exact date I talked to Dishet but it sure seems that the dates of some of the calls were before that call to Dishnet. Maybe the calls were in the log but they just weren't being displayed?? For now I will assume my memory is at fault as to the dates, rather than than some sort of log display problem. 

For sure, some of the logged calls occurred before I added the DSL filter and seem to be for periods when the 921 wasn't turned on. I didn't know it would log calls when the 921 wasn't turned on. So the major issue might be that the caller ID pop-up doesn't work reliably. I will pay more attention to the the call log to see if it catches all calls, and if the 921 is on or off when the call comes in.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Gee, I just noticed this thread. Look at:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37893

See if that helps. Also, please vote, so the engineers know how widespread the problem is,
Lenny


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh, BTW for newer members. A soft reboot is pressing the power button on your 921 for approx 5 seconds which tells your 921 to reboot. This is better for the unit than a hard reboot which is pulling the power cord after powering your unit off.

Lenny


----------



## Bruno 812 (Dec 25, 2003)

Installed a new 921 for a customer and the caller id didnt work on it until i did the soft reset. Its working now but i dont know for how long. Thanks for the heads up on resetting the 921. I hope its stays working because caller id is a *big* deal to this customer.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't seen my caller ID work at all since I installed my 921 back in December. Have DSL, installed second DSL filter, no dice. 6000 caller ID worked just fine before on the same line.

Connection diagnostic runs without issue.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

When mine stops working, I unplug the power and it will work for a while again.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

This just gets more confusing. Caller ID now seems to work reliably, including pop-ups. I haven't made any changes to anything.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I've also noticed that my 921 caller ID display doesn't always work. A couple of times that this happened, the call didn't show on my phone's caller ID history. However, mostly the call does display in the phone's history whether or not it shows on the 921. 

I believe there is a systemic problem with Dish in this regard. My 501 also had sporadic caller ID issues. This was on a line that didn't have DSL. Finally the 501 "locked" that line so that all of the other phones reported it as "off hook". Since caller ID isn't rocket science, this does lead one to the assumption that Dish technical designs aren't exactly first class, nor are they robust.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Yep that seems like a bug as well, but it is one I welcome. I turned it off as soon as I found it, dunno how many folks could care wether that works or not, so please SW people don't put any OT into the caller id problem for little ole me. :nono2:


----------



## Stingray (Dec 22, 2003)

This is too obvious, but my caller ID stops working on both my 721 and 921 when the caller ID Log fills up! I have not counted how many calls the log holds, but deleting some or all of them brings the function back to life every time!

Stingray


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Amazing, I have over 800 calls stored in the history of my 721 and it still works flawlessly. How many do you reach before you have to empty it?


----------

